# Bear jaw bone knife for trade for BBO or selfbow



## RickD (May 20, 2009)

I made two knives from a bears jawbone,blades are handforged damascus in a simple twist pattern made by John Lonewolf,blades run 6 1/2" with a 5 1/2" jawbone handle..Would like to trade a knife for a good BBO bow or a character osage self bow,recurve tips a plus..Would like bow to be no more than 65" and no more than 50#@28" right handed..My email addy is 62hawken@bellsouth.net..I wont do a blind trade must send pics of bow also more pics of knives at http://community.webshots.com/user/rickwd101


----------

